# Mounting Drawer Under Bench



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

My workbench is a piece of 3/4" plywood, attached to the wall along one side with hinges and with a 2×4 support that runs the length about 1/2 way in from the front. I want to add a drawer or two under the table top. I was going to build a box to mount the drawer in (5 sides, front open) but got thinking that there must be a better way to do this that doesn't use as much wood. I looked at pencil drawer slides and those are a possibility but thought I'd run it by all the pros here and see what ideas you have for accomplishing this task. Any ideas, anyone?


----------



## peterbb (Feb 20, 2012)

I think you only need two sides (and possibly a bottom) to hold your drawer.

something like this, perhaps:









I needed a bottom on that - otherwise the sides separated, and the drawer slides came apart.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Jim, The quickest and simplest is to just screw 2 boards with rabbits or dados to the underside of your bench and then add matching strips along the sides of your drawers. If this didn't make sense, send me a pm and I'll take pics of mine as I have 4 drawers under my bench that I did this way.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

even cake pan or plastic trays 
with a fin out at the top
and two runners with rabbets
screwed under the top
will make good drawers


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Here are a couple of drawer ideas I used in my shop. All scrap, quick, and free! The drawer in the third pic is 4' deep and slides effortlessly. Wax the rabbits and runners and they will glide.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Some good ideas above, or another idea would be to use a steel bracket that would support the drawer and glides. You can buy those at woodworking outlets.


----------

